# NEW CANARY



## saraC (Jul 9, 2017)

I have recently added a little male canary to our family but I'm getting such conflicting advice from the internet on what he should have in his cage and what he shoul not have. So if anyone on here is knowlegable about canaries I would love some answers to the following questions please.

1. Is it true canaries should only have plastic perches and cage floors and not sanded ones?

2. I've been told to never put a mirror in with a male canary as he will think it's another canary and not sing.

3. The cage should be large and rectangular and have a number of different perches to give the bird enough exercise.
4. Not to place the bird facing a televisIon due to eye damage from the pixels.

5. To keep the cage in the same place, not move it and high up.

My little bird DOES have a mirror, also sanded perches. I've had him over 3 weeks now but he hasn't attempted to sing. Again I've read that if he's to be a singer he should have begun singing a bit by now.

I'd be very grateful for advice please as I want to bring him up correctly 

Thank you.


----------



## FatherOfFlo (Jul 11, 2017)

1. Is it true canaries should only have plastic perches and cage floors and not sanded ones?

*Any pet bird, ideally, should have actual branches of appropriate thickness to perch on. Not plastic, not sandpaper, not straight wood dowels, branches. They sell these at bird oriented petshops and online. They bolt to the cage bars. Never use wood you found in the wild simply because you dont know the history of the tree (pesticides, fungus etc)*

2. I've been told to never put a mirror in with a male canary as he will think it's another canary and not sing.
*Never put a mirror in front of a bird*

3. The cage should be large and rectangular and have a number of different perches to give the bird enough exercise.
*Large, 1/4" bar spacing MAX for a canary, lots of perches. Some canaries will play with toys such as bells*

4. Not to place the bird facing a televisIon due to eye damage from the pixels.
*This is utter nonsense. My parrot enjoys watching TV*

5. To keep the cage in the same place, not move it and high up.
*Dont move the cage around. Higher up makes the canary feel safer. This is true of most birds. There is some disagreement on whether this can cause increased aggression but it's a canary not a hyacinth macaw. *

My little bird DOES have a mirror, also sanded perches. I've had him over 3 weeks now but he hasn't attempted to sing. Again I've read that if he's to be a singer he should have begun singing a bit by now.
*Your bird is there to be a bird, not to entertain you. Let him take his time getting used to your home. Get rid of the mirror and those perches.*

I'd be very grateful for advice please as I want to bring him up correctly 

*Also please remember to get rid of all your TEFLON pans, not use harsh cleaners (really if you have a bird in the home you should use vinegar and baking soda), not smoke indoors, not spray hairspray or perfume anywhere the bird might breathe it. Please read a list of foods that are unsafe for birds. Ideally your canary should be eating 80% micro pellets, 20% seed but if he is established on seed this is hard to accomplish.

Also I urge you to join the forums at avian avenue (google them). This is the best most knowledgeable bird community on the interwebs and you will learn a lot.*










George and I congratulate you on your canary


----------



## saraC (Jul 9, 2017)

Thank you so much for your reply. You are the only person to have responded to my question and I had all but given up hope!


----------



## FatherOfFlo (Jul 11, 2017)

join the forums at avian avenue (google them). They are the best bird forum on the internet. They will get you straightened out.


----------

